# Single Women Meet Up April 12th (Banbury)



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,
We are planning a singlies meet up on Saturday 12th April at a community centre near Banbury (just off jctn 11, M40)
Meet time will be 11.30am - 5pm
There will be a small charge to cover cost of venue hire, tea/coffee etc (the more people who come, the lower the charge and will definitely be no more than £7 or 8 per adult/family) 
Bring your own packed lunch 
All singlies welcome, no matter what stage you are at 
My FF message inbox is full to overflowing so if you are keen to attend, please post on this thread and I will get in touch with you to provide further details/directions etc
Looking forward to seeing people there 
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

fab, have sent you a PM Josue 
Anyone else? all welcome 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

I'd be up to come.  All is well here...9 days old. I've been back driving for a few days and did a big country park outing yesterday with my first public feed on a log in the middle of a field, so I should be flying by April.

xx


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Cannot make this one - away for Easter but will hopefully make other meet ups.

EM


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

will email you Annaleah 
x


----------



## WhatWouldBuffyDo? (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello there, 
I'd love to come to the Banbury meet-up if there's room for another one! I moved to the area a few months ago, I'm in between cycles at the moment and would love to meet some local ladies and their bambini!
All the best,
WWBD


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey there WWBD, there is always room for another!    I will ping one of the organisers for you and I'm sure you will have a PM in your inbox over the next day or two with all the details.  Looking forward to meeting you - I'm about an hour away from Banbury but there are a couple of people very much closer so a little community of SMCs / SMCs in the making there.   


Anyone else able to make it?  These meet ups are great for thinkers / tryers / bumps and mums as the journey can be pretty lonely and all of a sudden you meet this whole crew of interesting people you never knew existed - makes for a wonderful support system, particularly when family and friends just don't get it or find it hard to understand.  


A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

have PM'd you WWBD


----------



## BoTree (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Suitcase

Are you still happy to have another one along? Let me know and it would be good to meet up. Sorry for late request, I've only just seen the thread!

BoTree


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes Botree - PM'ing you my email address - email me and I'll send you details
Suitcase
x


----------

